# Dad hit a deer...Whole truck all messed up



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

So today my dad was coming home from Hudson and hit a deer.
These mountain roads are very dangerous.

The lights are still working but flash at the sky instead of the road.
The front bumper is almost part of the radiator.
The hood is all smashed in. If you look at it from the top there is a big C shape to the front end.

This is on my dads piano moving truck (box truck).
We have a piano move tomorrow and a goat move on Sunday. We will have to get the lights fixed.
At least no one was hurt.

Also it was too bad that he didn't have anything to kill it with. The thing was flopping around on the side of the highway. He hunted for a tire iron or anything to kill it will...it is inhumane for an animal to suffer.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*

Oy! That's not good! :shocked: But that's good that no humans got hurt! Are y'all going to try and fix the dents, or just the lights? Man... Not good. Shame you couldn't get the deer though. My grandpa calls that "lazy man's hunting". LOL. A guy hit a buck just outside our house last week, but he had to recruit some friends of his to get it up into his truck; it was kinda' funny to watch...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*

Yipes! I am glad your dad wasn't hurt. What ever happened to the deer?


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*

I guess it died. In NY state you can take road kill without a license, but there was no room in the truck.
We were going to go back for it and clean it late last night...but being that it was on a busy highway someone else probably claimed it.
I think it was a big doe.


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*



Goat Song said:


> Oy! That's not good! :shocked: But that's good that no humans got hurt! Are y'all going to try and fix the dents, or just the lights? Man... Not good. Shame you couldn't get the deer though. My grandpa calls that "lazy man's hunting". LOL. A guy hit a buck just outside our house last week, but he had to recruit some friends of his to get it up into his truck; it was kinda' funny to watch...


The fenders are still good, they were hardly touched. It is mostly the bumper and hood. We spent a 1/2 hr using our 4X4 truck and chain to pull the bumper frame out of the fan. The fan doesn't spin as freely (and needs replacing). Bad news is the truck isn't running so well. It runs for a about 5 seconds while spewing black smoke everywhere and shuts off.
Hoping it runs enough for our piano move today...if not then I have to post pone picking up that buck another week  .
I wire tied the lights to the frame and screwed the front license plate to the frame as well (illegal to drive a vehicle without a front license plate big fine). We (at some point in time) will have to replace the bumper, bumper mount, hood and latch. As well as the fan and maybe the radiator(or we will have to mix the leak).


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*

Wow I am so sorry, but so happy your dad is okay! I hope you guys can get the truck fixed, what a lousy thing to happen


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*

awww sorry for you and the doe. Too bad you could not make use of the meat by her still being there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Dad hit a deer...Front end all messed up*

What a scary moment for all ......glad everyone is OK....sad for the Doe though.... :hug:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

Okay, that truck is done for.

We ran it 1 hr to the move and made it 2 miles from our home coming back.
It was missing on cylinder..not its not even firing so I think it is missing on 2 cylinders.
There is no way I will be able to pick up that Boer buck tomorrow.
I will see what it will cost to pay my neighbor to drive me...otherwise I will have to wait until next year to breed this doe and won't have a good buck like this one. It always something isn't it.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, I hope you can get him! If not, I'm sure there's a better one for you somewhere!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good luck in getting the boer.... :hug:


----------

